# Going to the door even after he's just been out..



## mroclo (Jun 24, 2016)

Need a little help. Sidney is trained, he always goes to the door to go outside and do his business. However, he has been going to the door too much, even after he has just been out and gone pee and poop. We know he doesn't have to go but we don't want to tell him no and confuse him. But it can get old real fast. We have been letting him out and giving him a short amount of time and then bringing him right back in. Any suggestions on how to correct this without confusing him? 

Thanks!


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

I think all you can do is just take him out quickly, no playing, nothing fun and then quickly bring him back in. I've never dealt with that problem and our more experienced members can give you more detailed advice. good luck. 

If you give him treats for his being and pooping in the proper place do it immediately have them in your pocket, don't give the treats when you come back in the house


----------



## mroclo (Jun 24, 2016)

Polly's mom said:


> I think all you can do is just take him out quickly, no playing, nothing fun and then quickly bring him back in. I've never dealt with that problem and our more experienced members can give you more detailed advice. good luck.
> 
> If you give him treats for his being and pooping in the proper place do it immediately have them in your pocket, don't give the treats when you come back in the house



Marcia...thanks so much for the advice. It can really become frustrating, but we are afraid not to let him out and have him regress. We do not use treats so that isn't a problem.


----------



## praline3001 (Dec 2, 2016)

Though I am new here and to Maltese and only fostering
I can give you a few things to look at.
Can you get him checked at his vet for a UTI? Males are extremely proned to them, my foster is on meds now for one. When there is something wrong, anything wrong, in the urinary track causes discomfort that the dog will recognize as having to use the bathroom. 

How long of a walk does he get every day? Sometimes dogs need to be worn out much like human kids. if he is doing this for attention and there is no medical problems he could just be bored. Instead of playing "in and out" with the door try taking him for a nice long walk. 
Remember "A worn out dog is a well behaved dog!"


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Polly's mom said:


> I think all you can do is just take him out quickly, no playing, nothing fun and then quickly bring him back in.


Great advice...exactly what I would recommend.

I have 3 that are bell trained and ring constantly even after going potty. They just want to be outside exploring so they ring, ring, ring.
If I know they have gone potty...I ignore the ringing. Even as puppies...they learn fast.
As long as no medical condition going on...take the dog out, no talk, no play, nothing. Once they do their business, treat and bring the dog right back in. They will learn that when they go out...it's for business only.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I agree with the advice quick out and in. I had a yorkie who "abused" the bell LOL. He just wanted the potty treats! You can try taking him out on a leash so he can't explore like he'd like to - this is what our vet recommended. No play, no fun until he does his business! And I don't treat them
Unless they go.


----------



## petdoorgal (Dec 19, 2016)

Have you thought about getting a pet door for Sidney? That way he can get out when he really needs to and will stop bugging you for false alarms


----------

